# What to use for insulation of Cat Houses



## rejake2 (Aug 2, 2008)

could anyone advise me of what materials to use to insulate the inside of cat houses for winters outside?

cheers,
jack.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Is it made of wood? Wood itself is a fantastic insulator.

Are you making/ have you made this house yoursef?
If it is still in the design/build process, you could actullay make it with insulated cavity walls, just like a house.


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have sheets of Polystyrene, some people use loft insulation, if you have really good insulation it does keep the heating bills down, don't forget to do the door and ceiling etc.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Not sure if you have seen my cat house which is actually an insulated dog kennel.

I have now prepared the area with newly laid turf ready for the cat enclosure where they will be able to spend time outside in safety so it was important they have somewhere to go in adverse weather conditions.


Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

You could also use quiltsHey Sue looks good,are you sure it will be big enough


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That was my thought too, lol, how many cats will be using the dog kennel and is the outside of the garden cat proofed too


----------



## rejake2 (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks for all your replies,the pens are made of wood which is a good insulater but i wanted some extra to keep heating bills down and keep our cats (british shorthairs) nice and warm.

cheers,
jack.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah Jack good luck with the runs and when ya finished you'll have to show us pics of your furgang in their pads


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Not sure if you have seen my cat house which is actually an insulated dog kennel.
> 
> I have now prepared the area with newly laid turf ready for the cat enclosure where they will be able to spend time outside in safety so it was important they have somewhere to go in adverse weather conditions.
> 
> Sue


ah so the kennel is just for them to sleep.But they have the run of the garden too i assume?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

firestormkitty said:


> ah so the kennel is just for them to sleep.But they have the run of the garden too i assume?


Sorry guys I've not been on the forum much this last week.

Hubby has started putting the cat enclosure up, the kennel is just to keep them dry in case they are out in the enclosure and it rains. I don't intend for them to stay out or go out in adverse weather but it can change from one minute to the next.

Choosing the kittens to be house cats I have to prepare for all eventualities as they will not be able to seek shelter in a cage, whereas they can if they were roaming free.

I will put pictures up of the enclosures once its completed. There is only the top of the cage to put on. Then the ledges and ramps.

The size of the kennel is deceiving on the photo both kittens have been inside and there is plenty of room for growth, I think the kittens are going to be big cats. If they do out grow it then I will get another, I think Claire suggested that type of kennel will stack, bonus more climbing area for them.

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That was my thought too, lol, how many cats will be using the dog kennel and is the outside of the garden cat proofed too


Yes the two kittens will be safe I ordered a play pen from Aidy (hope I spelt his name right).

I never gave it a thought until I joined this forum about having a cat enclosure brilliant the kittens will be safe and have the benefit of playing outside in the fresh air - which reminds me to order an outdoor cat tree, that was Bee's idea, I didn't realise you could get outdoor ones.

Their play pen will be the cats whiskers. 

Sue


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Yes the two kittens will be safe I ordered a play pen from Aidy (hope I spelt his name right).
> 
> I never gave it a thought until I joined this forum about having a cat enclosure brilliant the kittens will be safe and have the benefit of playing outside in the fresh air - which reminds me to order an outdoor cat tree, that was Bee's idea, I didn't realise you could get outdoor ones.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that either, I have never seen an outdoor one. All the ones I have seen have carpet type material on them, so they would spoil in the rain.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

helz said:


> I didn't know that either, I have never seen an outdoor one. All the ones I have seen have carpet type material on them, so they would spoil in the rain.


Amazon.com have a wide variety of garden/outdoor ones but I wasn't sure. Zooplus has one that specifically states suitable for indoor and outdoor and its on offer at the moment. I won't leave it out in heavy rain or winter months but it will be okay when they are out playing.

Sue


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Oh cool. I will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## shiny9104 (Sep 29, 2008)

May be wooden insulator is good for cat house during winter.Wooden has a resistance's power to tolerate heavy winter and makes the home warm.If you have more than one kitty, this 2 story "Duplex" could be your answer. Add a second story to make more room for your cats.
===================================

shiny

 Foreclosed Homes


----------

